# Help Needed for Protesters at Standing Rock



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

I know this forum is super slow, but I'll give this a go anyway. The Lakota and other tribes at Standing Rock are in need of financial and in-kind donations for their protest against construction of the Dakota Access Pipeline. sacredstonecamp.org/supply-list

If you've been following this story and feeling some outrage but unsure of what steps to take, this is your chance to act. Thanks!


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks for posting this! I thought about it but couldn't remember if it was allowed on this forum.
It's getting pretty nasty there. A group of dd1's friends are there and three of the teens were arrested this past week, two of them beaten pretty badly in the process.


----------

